# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me, are artistic people more attractive?

## refresher 711

Id just like to hear some different opinions on this matter. :tongue2:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Artistic as in drawing painting sorta artistic? Sorry but artistic is a very broad term, what do you mean?

----------


## refresher 711

hmm...basically people who are good at art/music and literature

----------


## skunk

do you mean physically more attractive?  or do you mean they have a more attractive personality?

----------


## refresher 711

in general, whatever you think, either way

----------


## Siиdяed

Just good at art? Surely artistic people could be broadened to include art _appreciators_.

Do I think they're more attractive? Not especially. Sexual or romantic attraction aside, most of my friends have far more mathematical or scientific tendencies, despite the fact that I would class myself soundly as an artist, if not in practise then in appreciation.
There's something fun about them science squares.

----------


## Universal Mind

He is talking about people who are good at creating art themselves.  I think it is a good question.  

I don't think artistic talent alone is enough, but based on what I have seen, it is a significant plus.  That is especially true of musical talent.  If you are famous because of your paintings, you have a major advantage.  If you are famous because of your music, you've got it made.

----------


## 27

I'm a musician and don't consider myself attractive, but I do have a weakness for musicians. Tal Wilkenfeld and Ann Marie Calhoun to name two.

----------


## Universal Mind

> I'm a musician and don't consider myself attractive, but I do have a weakness for musicians. Tal Wilkenfeld and Ann Marie Calhoun to name two.



If you are in a rock band and people around town know that, you've got it made with women.  If you are not in a rock band, I highly recommend joining one.

----------


## Taosaur

Genuine artistic talent is fairly rare, but based on my behavior when I've come across it in a female, I'd have to say yes, I find it very attractive (despite it frequently co-existing with batshit craziness). 

Being "artistic" for image's sake? Just another brand of Barbie doll.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Errmmm...  I mean not everyone even cares about art, so there's no real way to answer your question. Also, if you're a jerk but really artistic, that won't get you far either. Meh.  ::whyme::

----------


## Man of Steel

Yes, I am.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

lmao

I think it does make people more attractive if they're artistic... why?  Artists tend to have that special perspective in which they notice things about life in general.  I admire people who can turn those things into an artform - it's basically an extension of personality and reflection of intelligence.

That is all.   :smiley:

----------


## Bayside

Personally, I find artistic people are usually more fun and spontaneous, so I find them more attractive.  Also, there's just something hot about a girl who plays guitar...

----------


## Man of Steel

> Personally, I find artistic people are usually more fun and spontaneous, so I find them more attractive.  Also, there's just something hot about a girl who plays guitar...



Or paints with her...ah, her toes.  :Hi baby:

----------


## refresher 711

> lmao
> 
> I think it does make people more attractive if they're artistic... why?  Artists tend to have that special perspective in which they notice things about life in general.  I admire people who can turn those things into an artform - it's basically an extension of personality and reflection of intelligence.
> 
> That is all.



yeh, thats the sort of answer i was looking for. i think i'd be pretty bored with someone who had no artistic influence (in any form), this is just my opinion so dont get all mad.
science and maths people BORE me ...no offence, but i know alot of people like that and they can be OK at times, once you get to understand them.

i feel alot that most people can't understand me because i am artistic and see things in a different way to them. i'm not realistic at all, sometimes that can let me down as i think too far ahead, but i think its a good thing as reality is just too restricting....if that makes any sense at all.

----------


## Pastro

> lmao
> 
> I think it does make people more attractive if they're artistic... why?  Artists tend to have that special perspective in which they notice things about life in general.  I admire people who can turn those things into an artform - it's basically an extension of personality and reflection of intelligence.
> 
> That is all.



What he said....

----------


## Replicon

I know a few damn sexy computer engineers hehe.

If anything, artistic people have a better feel for fashion, and making the most of what they have, so all things considered, they might be more noticeable in a good way... but if you put'em into a room, butt-ass naked, with a bunch of non-artistic people, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

I think the stereotypes with the "artsy girls are hot" in school comes purely from volume.

----------


## Original Poster

In my high school artsy girls weren't widely considered hot, but they were a giant leap above our cheerleaders so I don't think mine was typical.  I think it depends on the guys, some guys like it, others don't, most are more concerned with how your breasts look.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> lmao
> 
> I think it does make people more attractive if they're artistic... why?  Artists tend to have that special perspective in which they notice things about life in general.  I admire people who can turn those things into an artform - it's basically an extension of personality and reflection of intelligence.
> 
> That is all.







> What he said....



Thirded.

----------


## Xaqaria

> *Also, if you're a jerk but really artistic, that won't get you far either*. Meh.



You'd be surprised.  :wink2:

----------


## YRAM

Your kiddin me... LOL... now if you were to ask "are artistic people more sensitive?"   Then ~ yes

----------


## refresher 711

guys, i didnt mean the question to seem that annoying. i just simply was curious. Just overall, not in looks of the particular person but what you think of their lifestyle, personality that makes them more appealing. 
i didnt mean to ask if they were any more attractive than anyone else as of course were all humans, all being attractive in different ways.

----------


## tkdyo

I have problems with either really artsy people or really scientific people...the former are usually too far to the left on all their opinions and the scientific people are usually too far to the right. 

Those things aside, I find that artistic talent doesnt make a person more or less attractive to me, how they act around me is pretty much the one thing that makes a person attractive or not

----------


## Vance

Wait, so movie directors have it made? Tell me it is so...

Anyway, I'm not the kind of person to go picking up women like burrs... But I think it would be slightly harder for me to love an artistic person, seeing as I would have to agree with their style. Sure, she may have looks, but if she's an abstract techno genius I'm not sure our styles could coincide. That's just my opinion, it might be a little hard...

Anyway, I definitely would not want to live with one of those Biography Channel messes who become alcoholics and get troubled genius movies made about them, and belive me, nobody who even has the potential to be one. I hate watching programs about their downward spiralling lives, then they snap and kill themselves or divorce until the church refuses to sanction another commitment, and they resort to recasting wedding rings to save money...

----------

